# In case of breakdown...a tip from one whose been there.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Based on our dealings with roadside assistance in Europe at Easter ( 3 separate call-outs) I have just printed a card with all the information we were asked for each time, ready for our next trip. I hope it will save all the headless chicken routine of rushing round to find the relevant information while the pounds ratchet up on the mobile phone.

We were asked for:

Van registration number
Type of van and engine type
Chassis number
Date of purchase and where purchased from
Length
Height
Width
Mass 
Our address and home phone number
Phone number we were calling from
Where we were calling from- Sat nav coordinates seemed to be met with amazement. They want the actual address !
and finally...nature of our problem.

This might be a useful thing to carry in your glove compartment. Four months ago I pointed out to Fiat that it would be a good thing if they kept all this information on computer for each new purchaser and gave them a reference number to quote in an emergency to bring it all up in Turin or where ever. 

Bet you can't guess whether this has been done ?

G


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, what a great idea, although we may not go to europe we can still keep the info in the van for use here.
Hopefully we wont need it

Anne


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that will save it on laptop I hope not for future use. Have been down the road of a break down in France too. Thank god for my wifes tights! got us out of trouble and to the nearest camp site, where a very helpful owner call a mechanic for us, he even apologised for his poor English?.

Wobby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Breakdown*

Hi

In total contrast, I had to call the AA last December when the dog locked me out of the motorhome. They took registration plate, location and my mobile number. A text message came saying how long (15 mins) the chap would be.

Russell


----------

